# Fishing vessel missing off Scotland - Meridian KY147



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From the MCA - 

_Aberdeen Coastguard is assisting the Norwegian Coastguard, Stavanger, with the search for a fishing vessel which is missing 160 miles east of Aberdeen.

Aberdeen Coastguard received information from RAF Kinloss regarding a hit from the vessels emergency indicating poisoning radio beacon at 10.00 pm last night. Twenty minutes later, a further hit was received which gave the Coastguard the information which they needed to locate the whereabouts of the vessel. They attempted to contact the vessel by various means but were unable to reach them.

As the last known location of the vessel is in the Norwegian sector, co-ordination of the incident has been passed to Stavanger Coastguard with Aberdeen Coastguard in support. Stavanger have requested a Nimrod from RAF Kinloss and this is on scene and searching, along with a Seaking helicopter which has relieved the Norwegian helicopter which was on scene. Several fishing vessels and oil service vessels are also searching.

Since the start of the incident Aberdeen Coastguard has been assisting their Norwegian counterparts with search planning. They have also been communicating with the search vessels on scene as well as the Nimrod, giving the details of search areas.

Steve Quinn, Aberdeen Coastguard Watch Manager says:
We are extremely concerned for the safety of the four men onboard this vessel. Weather overnight has been unfavourable with storm force 10-11 winds. Although the weather has now calmed slightly to gale force 8-9, conditions are still very difficult._

Rushie


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

The vessel is the Meridian KY147 and had 4 crew onboard. She was on oil industry related work at the time ( standing guard ship to an unmarked well head ). She usually pair tralws for whitefish. She was 6 miles from the Fruitful bough and just disappeared from radar. I have put a photo nto the BBC again , as I did when the Brothers BF138 went down , and like the last time ALL money I would recieve will be donated to the RNLI.
BBC news story

My thoughts and prayers are with the families at this time.

Davie Tait


----------



## ally (Aug 22, 2006)

*Scottish trawler missing*

Watching the news with sadness at yet another missing Scottish fishing boat,the boat called Meridian KY 147 was 160 miles East of Peterhead. Coastguard helicopters from Lossiemouth, Northumberland, and Norway pluss an RAF Nimrod from Kinloss along with other vessels are searching the area in bad conditions. An empty liferaft and wreckage have been found around the area the EPRIB went off. There was 4 men on the boat at the time. Will post a photograph of the boat later.




Threads merged by Gulpers


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Meridian KY147*

Tragic!

She's a good sized boat too! 
My sympathy to the families who must be going through hell just now.
Ainster will be a sad place today. 
(Sad)


----------



## donald maciver (Oct 26, 2006)

a very bad time we can only hope for a miracle we all pray


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Indeed Donald.

Rushie


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*Update from BBC Scotland*

_Search teams looking for a Fife fishing boat missing in the North Sea have found a life raft and debris. 
The Norwegian Coastguard said that there were no identifying marks on the debris, but it was found close to the area where the boat had been. 

The alarm was raised when staff at RAF Kinloss picked up a distress call at 2200 BST on Thursday from the Meridian, which is registered in Kirkcaldy. 

Three of the crew are from Anstruther and the fourth is from Aberdeen. 

Aberdeen Coastguard said bits of debris such as buckets, fishing equipment and boots were discovered by a search team in the area. 

The signal was broadcast from a location in Norwegian waters 160 miles east of Aberdeen. 

An RAF Nimrod Search and Rescue aircraft was sent from Kinloss, along with a Sea King rescue helicopter. 

Two helicopters and up to five vessels on the surface are also involved in the search 

If a boat has been missing for this number of hours in such horrendous conditions the outlook is bleak, it would be daft to say otherwise 

Bertie Armstrong
Scottish Fishermen's Federation 

Three other fishing boats have joined the search, which is being carried out in storm force 10 conditions with winds gusting up to 80mph. 

The vessel was involved in guard duty around North Sea platforms - making sure other vessels do not stray too close. 

The Meridian had two life rafts on board and the crew were kitted out in survival gear. 

A second Sea King from RAF Boulmer in Northumberland was scrambled at 0500 BST. 


Michael Mulford, from the Rescue Co-ordination Centre at RAF Kinloss, said the conditions which had raged through the night were beginning to abate. 

He said: "We knew about the life raft in the early hours of the morning and there was a strong smell of diesel. 

"Debris is a difficult one because there is debris bobbing all over the North Sea, but if the Norwegians are confident that is the source, then certainly it does point inexorably to the conclusion you never want when you set out on a search and rescue. 

"As each hour goes by you have to be realistic about the chances of anyone surviving that long. 

"You can survive for many hours in a life raft but it is very unpleasant because it bobs and moves around, but at least you know you will be spotted from the air because these things are designed and coloured for this purpose." 

'Extremely serious situation' 

Bertie Armstrong, chief executive of the Scottish Fishermen's Federation, said: "We're all sitting on our hands desperately waiting for news while the full might of maritime search and rescue is applied. 

"The missing white fish boat is a member of one of our eight associations. There are a number of families with their hearts in their mouths right now hoping beyond hope. 

"There's absolutely no doubt that we have an extremely serious situation here. 

"If a boat has been missing for this number of hours in such horrendous conditions the outlook is bleak, it would be daft to say otherwise." 

Mr Armstrong said there were up to 200 other fishing boats at any one time in that part of the North Sea searching for haddock or prawns. 

Liberal Democrat leader Sir Menzies Campbell, who is MP for north east Fife, said: "At the moment the whole community is praying these men will be found safe." _

Rushie


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

My thoughts go out to the families.


----------



## humbertug (Jul 26, 2005)

my prayers and thoughts are with the lads and there loved ones at this sad time


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/north_east/6976523.stm

The MAIB report will be published soon but it looks like it was just one of those things , an accident that could happen to any boat in a storm.

Davie

***EDIT***
http://www.maib.dft.gov.uk/cms_resources/Meridian.pdf

Thats the MAIB report. Once again my thoughts go out to the families of the men that were lost


----------

